# How's this for the first try?



## Little Roober (Jun 17, 2004)

I shot the button in 2004, and then found the 6 point in a swamp this year. How'd I do?


----------



## Big Buck (Feb 8, 2000)

Let use know how you did them so we can help you.

Mike


----------



## Little Roober (Jun 17, 2004)

The 6 pt I found was pretty much cleaned off. There was just a little jerky on it so I picked off what I could and then soaked it in dish soap and water for a weekend. Then I brushed peroxide on it, let it dry, brush, dry, etc until it was whitened.

The button I buried and did everything the same EXCEPT I didn't think to put it in the dish soap before I whitened it with the peroxide.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Sometimes ther are fissures in the skull that will discolor so you can if you want to paint it. I would wait for a few weeks minimum but then when it is totally dry you can paint it with a "bone color flat paint from the store just tape off the antlers first. I have also used gold, bronze and silver paint as well which makes it look dipped in the metal. Good job though!

Ganzer


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Great job, looks good.....Wanna do mine.......:lol::lol::lol:*


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

They look very nice, good work.

When you say you bury it, you mean just bury it in the dirt and leave it?


----------



## Big Buck (Feb 8, 2000)

Good job, what I do when they are looking dirty like that is, soak them over nite in peroxide, then wash in HOT water, then drip dry again. 

if you want them whiter do as I explained.

good luck


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Roober, I'm not sure what peroxide you used on these, but make sure it is
40 volume. This will insure a very white skull. If you want the old bone color that you have now, then burying them is a good thing, but if you want the skull a bright white, get them cleaned of any meat and membrane as soon as possible. The skull is very pourus and the longer the meat and membrane is attatched, the more it will soak into the bone and give it a yellowish color.I also like to soak mine in 40 volume peroxide for at least a week to ensure the whitest bone possible. Rinse with clean water and hang to dry. Nice job on your first Euro's.

Mike


----------



## Little Roober (Jun 17, 2004)

Thanks for all the replies. 

When I say bury it, I mean put it in the dirt for about 9 months..(september to julyish). I used 40 volume peroxide, but I just brushed it on and let it dry. I didn't soak it in the peroxide for any amount of time.

Big Buck - I'll try that next time, thanks. 

LR


----------



## GSPHunter (Apr 1, 2003)

A trick i learned is to soak cottonballs in the 40 volume and with forecepts stuff them in the eye sockets and other crevices to be whitened. Then i take a white hankerchief and soak it in the 40 volume and drape it over the skull for a few minutes with a small halogen light shining on the skull. Keep the light close as you can to the skull and you will notice a difference on how quick and bright white the skull gets. 

Also remember that the 40 volume peroxide is strong stuff and will burn your skin if touched, so wear gloves and eye protection and keep all spills contained!!!

Good Luck,

Jeremy








Little Roober said:


> Thanks for all the replies.
> 
> When I say bury it, I mean put it in the dirt for about 9 months..(september to julyish). I used 40 volume peroxide, but I just brushed it on and let it dry. I didn't soak it in the peroxide for any amount of time.
> 
> ...


----------



## dsmithgall (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice job


----------



## GIBBY74 (Feb 9, 2004)

Looks Good, I Did A Couple Euro Mounts But I Bleached My Skull And They Are Brighter Than Ever. Is Peroxide Better Than Bleach?


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

Bleach has tendency to degrade the bone.


----------



## UnkaD (Mar 11, 2003)

I mixed 40 volume peroxide with the powder to lighten hair to a consistincy of pancake batter I wrapped the base of the antlers with aluminum foil than with a small craft brush I painted the skull all over outside and inside than put it in a zip lock bag with the antlers sticking out put it in the sun for like 3 hrs and it turned bright white than I rinsed it with warm water and let dry than I sprayed it with matte clear spray paint.








6pt. 2006...








4pt.2007


----------



## Little Roober (Jun 17, 2004)

UnkaD..Those are niiice.:coolgleam


----------



## UnkaD (Mar 11, 2003)

Little Roober,,,Good job That is sure a nice find, the getting the meat off part was done, double bonus I boiled mine :cwm27:did you spray the button buck with clear coat?... I was kind of in between leaving the 4pt natural and whitening... Now I'm wondering what a metalic paint would look like.. These are the only skulls I've done... I have the hooves also and was wondering what to do with them any ideas?


----------



## Little Roober (Jun 17, 2004)

UnkaD said:


> Little Roober,,,Good job That is sure a nice find, the getting the meat off part was done, double bonus I boiled mine :cwm27:did you spray the button buck with clear coat?... I was kind of in between leaving the 4pt natural and whitening... Now I'm wondering what a metalic paint would look like.. These are the only skulls I've done... I have the hooves also and was wondering what to do with them any ideas?


Thanks..Yea I put a clear coat on the button, but i'm not sure if i like it that way so i left the 6 natural. I've seen some mettalic painted coyote skulls on here...don't know who posted them...they looked pretty cool. My dad popped a doe a while back and he wants me to euro that too, so maybe i'll try to paint it metallic.I don't know what you could do with the hooves...Gun rack??? lol


----------

